# Redwood Burl First Hollow Form



## Diver Temple (Jun 19, 2019)

Well, I know where the flaws are, but done for now. It might end up back on the lather when it is thoroughly dried and not 90 degrees outside...but the flaws are minor and I need a couple of interior sanding tools before I play with it again. The interior started getting a lot of small voids that I could quite get to with sanding so I didn't fill them, but over all not bad. Left the walls about 3/8" for a little more weight and it feels pretty good. 



 

 

 

 

And I had to clean this up as well. New life for the Sorby RS2000.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 19, 2019)

Incredible beauty! And you aren't even finished with it yet! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 20, 2019)

That is beautiful,and your first one,can’t wait to see more. Nice job. What are you using to sand the inside?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 20, 2019)

really beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2019)

Great job, doesn't look like a first one at all. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 20, 2019)

Gorgeous! Noob question: If it's a hollow form, why sand the inside, or sand the inside more than you have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 20, 2019)

Well, not enough exposure to hollow forms with a small opening so I can't answer the full question, but on this one the interior is quite visible. If it was a small opening, I would guess it wouldn't really matter and there may be a method of flooding the interior with some type of wood sealer that I haven't investigated yet. But I am working on my hollowing skills with a bit bigger opening while I get used to the tools. On the one that you would need a flashlight or borescope to see whats inside, I am guessing sealing the wood would be the main focus.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 20, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> Gorgeous! Noob question: If it's a hollow form, why sand the inside, or sand the inside more than you have?


Maybe a good question for @SeanPEvans ... What do you use on the interior, if anything?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 20, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Well, I know where the flaws are, but done for now. It might end up back on the lather when it is thoroughly dried and not 90 degrees outside...but the flaws are minor and I need a couple of interior sanding tools before I play with it again. The interior started getting a lot of small voids that I could quite get to with sanding so I didn't fill them, but over all not bad. Left the walls about 3/8" for a little more weight and it feels pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 167590 View attachment 167591 View attachment 167589 View attachment 167592
> 
> ...


It looks flawless to me! You did a great job even if this was your 30th hollow form; it’s incredibly impressive for you first! I love the form...really nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 20, 2019)

Diver Temple said:


> Maybe a good question for @SeanPEvans ... What do you use on the interior, if anything?


I don’t do anything to the interior; no sanding or oiling. That said, one thing I’ve seen done on forms you can easily view the inside is to coat it in black of some sort (paint, dye, ink; etc.). I honestly don’t think anything needs to be done to the interior though, but that’s just my opinion.

ETA: I just looked at your interior pic again, and I think it looks great as is. Really nice work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Jun 20, 2019)

If those darn turners would keep their fingers out of there, no one would likely even notice

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 20, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> That is beautiful,and your first one,can’t wait to see more. Nice job. What are you using to sand the inside?


I have a tooth brush type turned stick that can barely reach the bottom of this one, home made, and isn't too good at going around corners. My 2" rotary extension sander could have reached the bottom a little better, but would have chewed up the mouth if it skipped side ways. So, little stick and finger held sand paper, just a few friction burns...LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 20, 2019)

Bob Ireland said:


> If those darn turners would keep their fingers out of there, no one would likely even notice


it's a good thing I don't keep peanuts in the thing, I would never get my hand back...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice....real nice.

My personal rule about sanding the inside is, if a hand or finger can fit inside, I sand as much as you can feel. Not as smooth as the outside would be done, but just enough to be smooth.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 22, 2019)

Very nice hollow form turning. Bet those voids would really show nice with turquoise in them, even though they look good being shown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 23, 2019)

That's a great first! Wouldn't have known that,
As for sanding the inside---I'm with @SeanPEvans ---it's problematic and a safety concern.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Acadian (Jun 23, 2019)

Looks really great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

